# I can't believe I am posting this but - Coolerdor Questions



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I am sure there is a post out there about this somewhere but I can't find one that explains it a little.

And yes pnoon, Old Sailor, Bear, Mtmouse, Shilala, str8ege, all feel free to chime in here with the i told you so's.

I need your input on a coolerdor ugh I am so screwed

Do I need a fan
Shilala what is the bead coverage, will those 8oz sticks cover it?

If I don't have any spanish cedar can I just use boxes?

Crap crap crap I was so not going to do this.

My damn slope is going to be my destruction


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

You don't "need" a fan.
You don't need Spanish Cedar planks, trays, shelves or dividers, good cigar boxes are fine.
I think you'll find that the cooledor seals so good that you won't need as much humidification as you think. A couple 8 oz sticks should be fine.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I have two Frigidaire 35 bottle wine coolers. I use HCM beads in them, they're the new beads I've been testing.
I used pressed cedar for the shelves but have been told to lose it cause it's evil.
I'm just too cheap to spend the 200 bucks for shelves.
I use a few Oust fans in my fridges but I'm going to pimp them out with lights and computer fans as soon as I get time.
I sometimes use computer fans powered by 12 volt adapters to move air around stuff and to condition everything when the RH%age gets low.

Oh yeah, I have a hydra in one cooler right now. But it won't be in there long.
I just made new bags for the beads and I have all boxes in that cooler and I'm using the hydra to condition the new beads.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

My coolerador is a 120. I have 1 lb. of the 65% beads in it, and that's more than enough to hold that RH. The good news is -- I can wet down the correct portion of the bead bag, and let the other (about 30%) work as the absorbent. I do have (2) 4"x24" spanish planks in there, but again, I don't think it's needed. Especially with the amount of boxes it sounds like you need to store immediately. 

As for the fan. Opinions vary on it. I don't have one, but I can see having one if you are never going to open your cooler.

Spray your 8 oz. beads down, throw down $30 for a 70 qt., and you'll be rockin'! :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

All depends on how big you go. My advice: go as big as you can ... and then actually buy one bigger than than. Best place is Sams/Costco or a good sporting goods stoor. I'm partial to the Igloo brand, personally ... just be sure to check the seals on a couple and pick the one with the best seal when the lid comes down.

Personally, I think all you need is beads. Go to the heartfelt website and use their caculator to figure out how much. IMHO, it's better to get too much than too little.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sounds like somebody's brakes failed... :r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

jkorp said:


> You don't "need" a fan.
> You don't need Spanish Cedar planks, trays, shelves or dividers, good cigar boxes are fine.
> I think you'll find that the cooledor seals so good that you won't need as much humidification as you think. A couple 8 oz sticks should be fine.


:tpd::tpd::tpd: As long as you open the cooler once a week or so, there is no need for fans.


----------



## Shaun Raney (Feb 1, 2008)

Having fans does not make it so you don't have to open it once a week.

The reason to open once a week is to let the amonia and gasses escape that would build up in the uber-airtight confines of the cooler.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

sikk50 said:


> Sounds like somebody's brakes failed... :r


Hehehehheheheheheh
Thanks for that.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, I got a 120 quart igloo at Wally for 50 bucks a few days ago.
I'm using it in the name of science, but I really bought because I always wanted one.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats!! (I think??)

You guys are nuts!!!

I'm sure I won't entertain a coolidor till after my boys are off to college, if then.

Enjoy your rocket ride down the slope my friend.

Al


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

I tried telling you this would be the best route the other day. But not you no cooler for you.:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:chk:r:r


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> :r:r:chk:r:r


I cant tell you I told you so because I didn't but I can say he told you so ...

:r  :r  :r  :r

Chas


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I know I know, I thought it was all good that I could obstain then I looked at my humi's and realized that one is full and the other three are about 3/4 full and I have 8 boxes inbound. Now I have two 150 counts and one 50 count each 3/4 full which means I have room for 30 in each 150 and 15 in the 50. So that is 65 cigars worth of room and 200 sticks inbound. I don't think I could bomb that hard if I tried.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Are there walmarts in canada?

If so they have a cooler for $50 that should be perfect for you.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144468

Just get some beads and you are good to go, the fans can wait. :tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh hell ya wally world is here too.

Here is were I abstain and say, whey the heck would I need a 120qt cooler. I know resistance is futile but damn that is huge.

I was thinking more something like this



54qt nice locking lid


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

No no no. Get the bigger one. Seriously ... you don't want to have to eat crow AGAIN in 6 months, do you??? 

:chk :chk :chk


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL, nope but my intention is too build a cabinet humi so the Cooler only needs to be for long term temporary storage.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

silverfox67 said:


> LOL, nope but my intention is too build a cabinet humi so the Cooler only needs to be for long term temporary storage.


see my prior posts. :r:r:r


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

That is a nice looking cooler too.

If it were me, i'd go with the bigger, cheaper one especially since it is just temporary for you. That way you have a nice big beer cooler that didn't cost too much when you get your cabinet humi. :2


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

The Professor said:


> No no no. Get the bigger one. Seriously ... you don't want to have to eat crow AGAIN in 6 months, do you???
> 
> :chk :chk :chk


6 months, :r he just joined i would say 2 months

Chas


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> 6 months, :r he just joined i would say 2 months
> 
> Chas


:r:r:r

I say 40 days,he's a goner as fast as he's sliding, we should start a poll,
wait I just did

Chas= 60 days
Sailchaser= 40 days


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> 6 months, :r he just joined i would say 2 months
> 
> Chas


Don't assume the just joined means just started smoking though.

Ugh it was better when all I had was my two humi's and didn't know there was a million different gars out there to have

:gn:gn:hn


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm a little late chiming in here on the fan question, but while I agree that you don't need one (there really isn't room in this hobby for the word "need") I've found that since I started using one my CO XL Plus doesn't run as often and the RH is a little more steady. :2

.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Congrats!! (I think??)
> 
> You guys are nuts!!!
> 
> ...


That's what he said. :r You will come to the dark side.


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

So u need a cooler :r:r:r

I have a 70 qt with 1lbs of 70% beads and boxes.work great LOL


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> LOL, nope but my intention is too build a cabinet humi so the Cooler only needs to be for long term temporary storage.


Dood, just get the big cooler. Really. 
Mine is right here beside me and it really isn't all that big. When you build that cabinet humi it'll still come in handy for picnics and stuff.
You'll be glad you did it and you'll have room to set things up and be able to find things (for a couple weeks).


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> Oh hell ya wally world is here too.
> 
> Here is were I abstain and say, whey the heck would I need a 120qt cooler. I know resistance is futile but damn that is huge.
> 
> ...





The Professor said:


> No no no. Get the bigger one. Seriously ... you don't want to have to eat crow AGAIN in 6 months, do you???
> 
> :chk :chk :chk





silverfox67 said:


> LOL, nope but my intention is too build a cabinet humi so the Cooler only needs to be for long term temporary storage.





The Professor said:


> see my prior posts. :r:r:r


Cabinet... OK, later, but go big and build a cheap cabinet now for backup when you overflow the cabinet in your future.
Like this One.... SEE
Listen to Darrel, he knows _stuff_. He's just trying to be the 'nice' Devil's advocate.
Plus, a 120qt is only 10-15 bux more. That's like two cigars.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Listen to Darrel, he knows _stuff_. He's just trying to be the 'nice' Devil's advocate.
> Plus, a 120qt is only 10-15 bux more. That's like two cigars.


Whoa whoa whoa.... Let's not get carried away here. The last thing anyone needs is to be under the impression that I *know stuff*.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

silverfox67 said:


> I know I know, I thought it was all good that I could obstain then I looked at my humi's and realized that one is full and the other three are about 3/4 full and I have 8 boxes inbound. Now I have two 150 counts and one 50 count each 3/4 full which means I have room for 30 in each 150 and 15 in the 50. So that is 65 cigars worth of room and 200 sticks inbound. *I don't think I could bomb that hard if I tried.*




Want me to show you how???:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

The only thing I would add is to get a cooler with a "sandwich" tray. This is a little tray that is adjustable and sits on the upper/inner rin of the coolerdor. This is nice to hold a tray of beads and a hygrometer. I also throw tubed singles in the tray at times when I don't have time to sort and store correctly.

I have 3- 54qt coolerdors. As many have said, you don't need cedar.....it just takes up space.
No fans needed. I use the coolerdors for LONG term ageing. I seal all boxes in heavy plastic bags with the air removed, stack them in the coolerdors and forget about them.

I use around 1/2 pounds of 65% beads which I keep on the dry side. A hygrometer is all you really need beside the beads to maintain a functioning coolerdor.


----------



## MrBucket101 (Dec 20, 2007)

i was looking around the buy/sell and found this, hopefully this helps you---i read through the thread somewhere and i think you mentioned that you didnt want to buy expensive cigar trays...http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=145245


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> LOL, nope but my intention is too build a cabinet humi so the Cooler only needs to be for *long term temporary storage.*


:r Isn't that an oxymoron ? Just admit you are falling! Or fell? :r:chk


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ohhh fox...i had great hopes for you to join the sans cooler side...but i see i have lost you:r:r

if u are gonna cross over the line to the evil side u might as well go big...i think i seen a 150qt one somewhere.....:r:r


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

shaggy said:


> ohhh fox...i had great hopes for you to join the sans cooler side...but i see i have lost you:r:r
> 
> if u are gonna cross over the line to the evil side u might as well go big...i think i seen a 150qt one somewhere.....:r:r


I have avoided the cooler side, but with a bomb from Ron1YY enroute, I'm betting I don't have a choice. :r I hit him pretty hard from what he said. The retaliation isn't likely to be pretty.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

malinois1 said:


> :r Isn't that an oxymoron ? Just admit you are falling! Or fell? :r:chk


That puts me in the mind of a "temporary fence". A temporary fence is the longest lasting of all fences in farm world. 
Temporary really just means that I didn't want to take the time to do it right. I've built a number of temporary fences that stand to this day. :r


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Well I did it picked up a 54qt stainless cooler with a locking lid, has a great seal.

Just waiting on 8 2oz bead sticks from Scott and a bunch of boxes to start filling her with.

I will post some pics once the boxes have arrived and it isn't just an empty cooler.


----------

